# BEAMSHOTS !!! - LED/INCAN/HID - My Collection



## DiCEMAN (Jul 7, 2007)

*The DiCEMAN BeamShot Shootout July 2007.*
*Special thanks to Glen @ Quarterflash for his support.*​ 
I decided to have a play with some of my fav lights.
Everyone LOVES Beamshots so here are a few that I put together this weekend.

My Weapons of choice were - 





*Fenix P3D-CE (2x E2 Primaries)*
*Wolf-Eyes Defender II EO 170Lumen (1x168A)*
*Surefire E2E w/ Lumens Factory 7.2V EO-E2R (2xRCR123A)*
*Wolf-Eyes Raider 9A w/ Lumens factory EO-9 (2x150A)*
*Wolf-Eyes 12V M100 Rattlesnake (4xE2 Primaries)*
*Wolf-Eyes M300 (3x168A)*
*Wolf-Eyes Boxer 24W HID (3x168A)*

Ok, Yes there is a Wolf-Eyes theme here but what can I say? I LOVE Them!!!
There are 2 Shoots - Indoor & Outdoor.
I used my living room, a bench and tree at the soccer oval accross the road.
All Photo's were taken on a Tripod with the light held 35cms below the Lens.
Camera was the SONY DSC-P200 7MP Cybershot.

*Indoor details -* 
Corner of room = 7 metres away
ISO=100
WB=Daylight
F=3.2
Shutter=1/2sec

*Outdoor details -* 
Chair = 12 metres away
ISO=100
WB=Daylight
F=3.2
Shutter=2 seconds
*Now for the photos you've all been waiting for......*
_________________________________________________________
*INSIDE Shots*

Inside Control Shot




Fenix P3D-CE (2x E2 Primaries)




Wolf-Eyes Defender II EO 170Lumen (1x168A)




Surefire E2E w/ Lumens Factory 7.2V EO-E2R (2xRCR123A)




Wolf-Eyes Raider 9A w/ Lumens factory EO-9 (2x150A)




Wolf-Eyes 12V M100 Rattlesnake (4xE2 Primaries)




Wolf-Eyes M300 (3x168A) - SPOT




Wolf-Eyes M300 (3x168A) - WIDE




Wolf-Eyes Boxer 24W HID (3x168A) - SPOT




Wolf-Eyes Boxer 24W HID (3x168A) - WIDE




_________________________________________________________
*And The OUTSIDE Shots*

Fenix P3D-CE (2x E2 Primaries)




Wolf-Eyes Defender II EO 170Lumen (1x168A)




Surefire E2E w/ Lumens Factory 7.2V EO-E2R (2xRCR123A)




Wolf-Eyes Raider 9A w/ Lumens factory EO-9 (2x150A)




Wolf-Eyes 12V M100 Rattlesnake (4xE2 Primaries)




Wolf-Eyes M300 (3x168A) - SPOT




Wolf-Eyes M300 (3x168A) - WIDE




Wolf-Eyes Boxer 24W HID (3x168A) - SPOT




Wolf-Eyes Boxer 24W HID (3x168A) - WIDE





So as you can see, each light performs different inside and out.
By keeping the exposure the same as a reference, I can't possibly account for the 150 Lumen to 1800 Lumen range of my selected lights, But you get the idea. It was HARD to truly capture the SPILL of most of the lights and I was zoomed in 1.4x to frame a more detailed shot.

My Conclusions... The Raider is still my favourite light - It's size and throw/spill make it very versatile. The M300 is a monster if you want an INCAN Flood, the range of focus is great but it doesn't fit in your back pocket Still gets a thumbs up. The Boxer = Sensational but it wasn't fair to use it here.... I'll compare that to my new toy when it arrives in a week.... More shots then.

DiCEMAN


----------



## KingGlamis (Jul 7, 2007)

Awesome, thank you. I must say, I'm quite jelous of your cool collection of lights! :twothumbs


----------



## DM51 (Jul 7, 2007)

Excellent pics - very useful indeed. All those people who are currently going mad with excitement about getting Cree drop-ins should take a look at this, with the Cree getting slaughtered by 2-cell incan.

It is quite interesting that the Raider seems to keep pace with the much larger M100. It’s probably why the M90 is much more popular than the M100, with the EO-13 option being so much more powerful.

The M300 looks good on spot - it looks like a fairly wide spot - but on the wide setting it doesn’t look so impressive, with what looks like a hole in the centre of the beam. Is it better than that in reality?

As for the Boxer 24W, well that is a serious piece of kit. What is the time lag on it from switch-on until you get full power?


----------



## DiCEMAN (Jul 7, 2007)

1stly, Thanks to Glen @ Quarterflash for the Use of the M300 and the M100, I sincerely apologise for not crediting you in the 1st post.

The M100 is a pencil beam basically. Useful spot but designed to have a very narrow hotspot that throws forever.. And it does.

I really prefer The Raider w/EO-9. Small bezel and Yes, it kicks.
I have used the 13V Rattlesnake with EO-13 and let me tell you at 700Lumens...WOW. I might try to borrow it to set up for the same shots just to show you the difference  Glen?

The M300 at full wide has little throw and yes, it is a bit messy. Once you focus it down a bit you get a considerable amount of throw and a much cleaner beam. I still rate it as a great light simply due to the WALL of light it gives you.


----------



## cryhavok (Jul 7, 2007)

great work...thanks


----------



## EV_007 (Jul 7, 2007)

Excellent beamshots!. Nice illuistation of Incan vs. LED debate as well.


----------



## KeeperSD (Jul 7, 2007)

Diceman
Great work, excellent pics and great collection. I am envious of the Boxer. Love the beam shots :thumbsup:

Funny when i was looking through your beam shots i thought gee the Raider is a great light and then at the end of your post you mention it is your favourite, as it is mine and hence the reason i use it and trust it everyday night while on duty. 

The M300 looks impressive, good wall of light, would be interested to see it in person, is there any chance you could do some more beam shots with a little more distance? I know it is hard but i would like to see how the M300 goes for throw.


----------



## DUQ (Jul 7, 2007)

Awsome. The M300 sure has a warm tint. The more I see HID beam shots; the more I want one. Thanks for the work.


----------



## WadeF (Jul 7, 2007)

I'd be interested to know approx. run times for each of those lights at the output used in the photos.


----------



## Tessaiga (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks for braving the cold to do the beamshots.

SO....... after the beamshots, are you still of the opinion that the 360 lumens for the M300 is bulb lumens and not torch lumens?

Really need to know this one...


----------



## DiCEMAN (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Guys,

DM51 - With the Boxer, I found that there is plenty useable light in about 7secs - Then on to full in about 21-25 secs.

KeeperSD - Yes mate, the raider does everything. Light, Spill, Throw, Size and with 2xSpare 150A's runtime too. It's the one I grab 1st everytime.
I'll work on some more shots just on the M300 for you

DUQ - I played around with the idea of getting the boxer for sometime. Infact, I was almost going to buy the WE Dragon about 18months ago... I couldn't be happier than when I bit the bullet and just bought it. It feels great and until you use it you don't really appreciate how powerful it is.:thumbsup:

WadeF - I haven't done a full runtime test as yet. It will only be to cut out as I don't have any fancy graphing gear or a light box. I'll work on it and get the results posted.
The Boxer AND the M300 I have run a few times and I get just over 60 minutes everytime with both of them.

Tessaiga - I have put in the question for the official answer. Will let you know when I get it. Personally, I think the shots speak for themselves but I'll wait to know for sure.

DiCEMAN


----------



## skalomax (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks for the beamshots.

Im In need of that HID BOXER. :thumbsup:


----------



## jlomein (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks for the beamshots. Now I am seriously considering a WE Raider 9A or SF P9/G3 with EO-9 as a lightweight compact thrower (as opposed to my bigger 2C ROP LE). Hopefully the EO-9 on two 17500 is much brighter than the HO-9 on two RCR123. I'm also thinking about a M300 as an outdoor L4 kind of flood light.

I'd love to get the cheaper 10W Boxer, but I don't think I'd have any use for it. I always want to have maximum light immediately when I activate the switch, and HIDs don't seem to offer that.


----------



## KeeperSD (Jul 8, 2007)

I don't think you will be disappointed with the ouput from the EO9, but if you haven't already got a host i would go for the Raider or something similar that could run 18500's rather than the 17500's, giving you a little more run time. The EO9 is heavy on the cells. I am not sure if it will give you the throw of the Maglite though......


----------



## KDOG3 (Jul 8, 2007)

Oh man, that HID is just SICK! I didn't need to see that, really....$$$$$


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 8, 2007)

Really great job on all the shots. Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## kiely23+ (Jul 8, 2007)

thanks...:thumbsup:


----------



## DUQ (Jul 8, 2007)

Hey Diceman. how do you find that LF E0-9 is for heat? Im running the WE 9v in my Sniper and was thinking of picking up an E0-9.


----------



## DiCEMAN (Jul 8, 2007)

Hey, It comes with a warning not to run it for more that 10 minutes at a time. It does get nice and warm reasonably quickly. I never use it for much more than bursts of light so I have never had an issue.
You won't be sorry if you get one, put it that way...


----------



## DUQ (Jul 8, 2007)

Well I AM sorry that I do not have one to play with  
A little PayPal should do the trick


----------



## KeeperSD (Jul 8, 2007)

DUQ
I use one in my Raider at work and have used it for a periods of at least 10 minutes, probably more, like Diceman said it does get warm but certainly not hot enough that you need to put the light down. 

The EO9 is a great LA makes the 9V WE look dull in comparison, o highly recommend it


----------



## hburner (Jul 8, 2007)

great beamshots, I have always wanted to a few of those Wofeyes lights, never have though. But I have played around with their lamps, hb.


----------



## cernobila (Jul 8, 2007)

DUQ said:


> Hey Diceman. how do you find that LF E0-9 is for heat? Im running the WE 9v in my Sniper and was thinking of picking up an E0-9.



Just a small point here.....The Sniper is a two cell light, would have to run on 2x RCR123 cells to operate the EO-9 lamp, this lamp/cell combination is not a good idea at all. To use the EO-9 you need at least 2x 17500 cells and then you would only get 20 minutes run time, would not do your cells much good either......For the Sniper get the EO-4 with a 1x 18650 cell for 50 min run time and 145 lumen start or stick with a WE 9V lamp with 2x RCR123 cells for 25 min run time and 165 lumen start.


----------



## f22shift (Jul 8, 2007)

good review.

what are some practical uses for an hid light? ie when have you used it


----------



## DiCEMAN (Jul 8, 2007)

The plan for a practical use is to use it to find unexploded shells after fireworks shows. It allows you to see an entire field as if it were daylight.
It will be used for that every couple of months I guess.
But Honestly... I didn't neeeeed a reason to get it... It's just such a cool light to have:twothumbs


----------



## Tessaiga (Jul 9, 2007)

So DiCEMAN, any answers or confirmation yet on the actual output of the M300??


----------



## 250 (Jul 9, 2007)

I've only read about HID llights and though it would be nice to have one I the start up times turned me off. Now that I saw a beamshot I will be looking into them a little more. My wallet hates you!


----------



## pathalogical (Jul 10, 2007)

These have got to be the BEST beamshots I've seen here !!! I actually had to squint my eyes as I was looking at my monitor !


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Jul 11, 2007)

I was content with my small assortment of Wolf Eyes lights....and I swore I'd never buy another focusable light--till I saw Diceman's M300 beam shots. Ohmygod. For this flood lover, whose most often-used lamp is a Surefire P91, 
the M300 is manna from heaven. And did someone say it's regulated??? I had missed that.


----------



## 2xTrinity (Jul 11, 2007)

250 said:


> I've only read about HID llights and though it would be nice to have one I the start up times turned me off. Now that I saw a beamshot I will be looking into them a little more. My wallet hates you!


I recently got the N30 (first HID... the last thing I need is to get addicted to buying something even more expensive than good LEDs and Incans) and I was pleasantly surprised to find that it starts up at almost 50% output instantly. So even immediately, it has the best throw and overall output of any lights in my collection. Over the course of about 25 seconds it gets gradually brighter, and also transitions from a very cool white (>6000K initially), to a neutral white (4200K).


----------



## DiCEMAN (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Yes Paul, you will LOVE the M300  There's just something about it. And YES, it's regulated.

2xTrinity - The Beauty of the 30W and above HID's is that they DO pretty much strike instantly at just over 50%. They have to for use in cars etc as when you switch the lights on... You need them ON.

250 - Hopefully Monday I'll have another POST showing just HID... Only the 2 lights. I'll make sure they are kick *** Photo's for you guys too.... If your wallet doesn't hate me... Your wife will:devil:

Ps. Thanks pathalogical
PPs.Tessaiga, *Wolf - Eyes Quote in BULB LUMENS*. - Confirmed.


----------



## Rob187 (Jul 12, 2007)

Great photos DiCEMAN.

I nominate you to be the official photographer for the August Sydney get together.


----------



## DiCEMAN (Jul 12, 2007)

Cheers Rob. I'll do my best.:thumbsup:


----------



## Glen C (Jul 12, 2007)

Diceman, I doubt anyone could do better! This is a fantastic collection of beamshots, I really like the indoors, outdoors comparison. Very useful, Thanks


----------



## Tessaiga (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks for the confirmation DiCEMAN! I was afraid of that after looking at your shot comparison... and hoping against hope that it was torch lumens... :mecry::mecry: :mecry: :mecry: :mecry:


----------



## europium (Jul 12, 2007)

DiCEMAN said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Yes Paul, you will LOVE the M300  There's just something about it. And YES, it's regulated.


Has the regulation been confirmed independently? I'm not being cynical or anything, it's just that true regulated incans are extremely rare, so I'm surprised this was not mentioned as a selling point when the light was first announced. 

The only other mention that I found of possible M300 regulation didn't sound so certain: 


Tessaiga said:


> I read something about this light being regulated. Is this correct?


and the reply *from this thread* was:


Glen C said:


> Tessagia, *I believe so*, the lamp is large enough to hold a regulation unit similar to used on WE drop ins and there are wires heading into it.


If the M300 really is regulated, then I am quite excited. I look forward to runtime tests.... 

Eu


----------



## Glen C (Jul 13, 2007)

I have confirmed the M300 is not regulated. I did a runtime test with this light and it appears to have a flat delivery to the naked eye (due to the 3 x 18650 it uses) but I am sure measurement would prove otherwise.


----------



## VT-Metal-VT (Jul 13, 2007)

Very nice collection!!:twothumbs


----------



## Flymo (Jul 13, 2007)

Very usefull thread, excelent beamshots.
+ 1 for Wolfs-eyes, thanks. :thumbsup:
The only minus of Wolfs-Eyes is, that they don't have any HA-III lights.......


----------



## 3E8 (Jul 13, 2007)

Nice beamshots!


----------



## cd-card-biz (Jul 18, 2007)

Fantastic work DICEMAN! Some of the best beamshots I have yet to see.

I have seen the term "retina searing" used many times in describing various lights, but you have truly captured it with your shot of the Boxer on spot. That is exactly how mine looks against a wall - far too bright to look at for more than a second or two!

I love all my lights, but the Wolf Eyes just seem to have a special something about them. I am especially happy to have gotten a Boxer 24W. And the WE dealers are the best I've met on CPF.

Looking forward to your next round of beamshots DICEMAN. :thumbsup:


----------



## DiCEMAN (Jul 19, 2007)

Cheers for that. Yes, I am totally a Wolf eyes convert

For me, their stuff is awesome quality and so very well priced.

You wanted more pictures.... Here you go  ENTER THE XeRay 50W HID

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/169840

DiCEMAN


----------



## PapikAldo (Sep 20, 2007)

I was thinking about buying a Wolf-Eyes M300, after that beamshots I need one badly !!!
A friend has told me that he tested his on the woods and the flood was unbeliveable, now I do believe him...
And now I have to add a Wolf-Eyes 24W Boxer to my list too...
From that beamshots you can almost take a swim on that flood !!!
Great pictures !!!


----------



## nitnapz (Sep 20, 2007)

i . need . a . boxer . 24w . HID


----------



## Bushman5 (Sep 20, 2007)

Exceelent writeup and beamshots! thanks!

Question:

the M100 beamshot has a lot of warmth to it, almost looks like yellow, and looks like a dimming bulb.







Yet I have the same M100 setup and and *the beam is more brilliant white*, with no color tones but white (even on green grass, trees etc, like your shot)......

is the camera not picking up how white the M100 beam actually is?


----------



## Bushman5 (Sep 20, 2007)

in any case, those 24WBoxer pics are making me reach for that paypal button......:naughty:


----------



## DiCEMAN (Sep 20, 2007)

Haha, the Boxer is such an awesome light, It even has a warm little home in a 1200 Pelican Case now.

The M100 Used was the 12V 195L on fresh E2's.
As the camera settings were identical in each shot, that's pretty much what It looked like to the eye. the very narrow spot wasn't as white as the Raider LF380 and it did give a nice warm feel to it.

DiCEMAN


----------



## djblank87 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice beamshots! Thanks for taking the time to do them :goodjob:.


----------



## Bushman5 (Sep 21, 2007)

I keep going back to the Boxer23 beamshot, awesome shot!


----------



## uh1c (Sep 21, 2007)

oo: Great work! Impressive photography. Us noobs REALLY appreciate the education we get here.
Many thanks!
UH1C


----------



## Nitro (Sep 23, 2007)

Great Shots Dice! :thumbsup:

I'm really liking that Boxer. It may be my next light.


----------



## Brozneo (Sep 23, 2007)

Excellent Beamshots there - THANK YOU!!!

Im so jealous! I want one of those 24W HIDs.... Looks like I might have to save a bit more harder!!


----------



## Grun (Sep 23, 2007)

Would love to see how the M300 compares to the M90X

One is 380 lumens, and the other is 300 lumens,

but a wall of light plus switching to a spot would be fantastic!


----------



## Grun (Sep 23, 2007)

Also, any idea on how much shock/impact/striking the Wolf Eye Defender or M300 can take before not working?


----------



## DM51 (Sep 23, 2007)

Nitro said:


> I'm really liking that Boxer. It may be my next light.


Hey, take it easy! You only just got yourself a Maxa Beam!


----------



## Nitro (Sep 23, 2007)

DM51 said:


> Hey, take it easy! You only just got yourself a Maxa Beam!


 
Yeah, but now I need a Pocket HID.


----------



## DiCEMAN (Sep 24, 2007)

Grun said:


> Also, any idea on how much shock/impact/striking the Wolf Eye Defender or M300 can take before not working?


 
I'm sure the Defender will take a fair beating (kind of) being LED it's pretty solid. The M300 However has a nice big Juicy bulb in it with a large filament, i'm thinking you don't want to shock this too much when it's on.

DiCEMAN


----------



## Metatron (Nov 8, 2008)

hey Diceman, great stuff here, in short, wolfy rules as far as i am concerned, and as far as dealer of the century goes, Glen C wins hands down.:twothumbs


----------



## 1996alnl (Nov 8, 2008)

I always wondered why WE's were so pricey,now i think their worth every penny!
Thanks for the great beamshots,the best i've seen.

Take care


----------

